# open my own shop ?s



## moto-girl (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking at opening our own wine shop. Here's a few questions; 


1. How do I find distributors for purchasing?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2007)

I would probably Google Crosby and Baker, Purpletoes, and LD Carlson and then try and or try going right to the sources such as RJ Spagnols, Mosti Mondial, etc. Where are you located at?


----------



## geocorn (Dec 25, 2007)

Moto-girl. Do your homework first! This is a very small industry and starting your own store will require patience and cash. Please feel free to call me anytime to discuss this further.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 26, 2007)

Moto-girl, I have to agree with George. Really investigate it from one end to the other. I had seriously considered a shop here in the Baton Rouge area as we only havetwo andboth are avery poor excuse of a shop. From what I can find New Orleans has no shop either.


What I have determined is that it will be very tough to compete with the Internet retailers. I actually made a road trip to Houston a couple weeks ago to buy bulk grains to make beer. I spent less on gas than I would of on shipping. Had I not needed grains I would of just shopped one of the competitive Internet retailers. I have to say if you can't compete with them and or sell online as well at a competitive rate I would think long and hard about it.


I am still seriously thinking it over but i really doubt I will move in the direction to open a shop. I am doing the homework but thus far I am sitting on the fence. I would do better opening a bar in this area. 


If you have the capital to start a shop and start it right (meaning a comprehensive inventory in stock, customer service, business management skills,andable to compete with the Internet retailers)and don't really need an income for a couple years it might be worth looking into. 


Don't get me wrong as I am not trying to discourage you but if you are wanting to do it to make a lot of money as you see it as a business that is unavailable in your area and you would have no competition, think long and hard. As George says, this is a small industry and I feel you will be competing with all of the online sellers like George as well so you will still have stiff competition. I won't even go into the other business costs such as rents, insurance, utilities, labor costs,etc etc etc.


Here is a quick little article to look over if you haven't seen it already about opening a LHBS.


http://www.hwbta.org/new_shop_info.php


----------



## geocorn (Dec 26, 2007)

The article is a good start, but I don't know where you are going to find retail space for $1,000 per month. Trust me, I have looked all over my area and 99% of the landlords don't have anything for less than $2,000 plus utilities. The more acceptable figure is that you need $500,000 in sales to support a LHBS.




In the last year, there have been several closures of small stores, primarily due to competition with the internet. The interner can be very good or very bad. All I saying is to do your homework. It is not as easy as I thought it would be. By the way, my background is business.


----------



## Tomy (Dec 26, 2007)

Speaking as someone who has been in bussness, a couple over 45 years the first 2 years you will be, unless you have a lot of money, eating beans and working 18 hours a day, and if you happen to survive, the next 3 you just might work up to hot dogs. Sat. nights at midnight you phone will ring and a really good coustmer will need something. You just might squeeze in a few days off per year, and what started off as a very nice fun hobby will become darn hard work. You will get bad checks, people will steal, employes won't show up for work, and if you are very lucky you will make a average living. Saying that I would go for it, you won't know if you don't give it a shot, and who wants to end up woundering if just maybe they could have done it. Good luck what ever your decision. *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## kaluba (Dec 26, 2007)

intersttinng but also very hard good luck!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2007)

I know quite a few of the names of the people needed to get in touch with as I have contemplated this myself and decided for know that I dont have the money to back this, so I backed off but once I hit the lottery I will be hopefully owning and operating FineVineWinesII! HeHeHe!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 26, 2007)

Frst let me say that the only way I would do a wine / beer supply shop of any kind is if I won the lottery! A Big Lottery........

Then I would have to open up a small chain of them across the country.........

One in Texas...... this will be run by George, Ramona, and all the other fine folks of Texas........ This will be a Brew On Premise Store......... and it will be the only profitable store of all of them......

One in Baton Rouge, LA........... This store can be run by Smurf, kaluba and others from the area...... their job is to find a way to make wine from Crawfish................ then market it.........

Arkansas ................ This will be just Waldo's store.............. His friends will hang with him all year, drink a lot..... Buy a little...... then Waldo will give the rest of the store away sometime in December............ On the flip side..... The people in the Nursing homes around Alexander will have a much better time in Crafts.........

New England....... Masta and Wade........... Spices...... Hot sauce...... and wine.......... this too will be a BoP............ and it too could have been profitable........ But these 2 guys don't come cheap........... and they are worth every penny..........

Last but not least........... Upper, central US.............. I'd have NW run this store because life is so good.............. unfortunately, the store would have a beautiful landscaped setting, but would never sell a kit due to it's fresh fruit and back to nature ways................ HMMmmmmm........... There could be money made with that...................

Anyways............

Thats the only way I would ever open up a wine / beer supply shop........

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 26, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Frst let me say that the only way I would do a wine / beer supply shop of any kind is if I won the lottery! A Big Lottery........
> 
> Then I would have to open up a small chain of them across the country.........
> 
> ...




Hey Jobe- If you want to deal with the Mosti kits............. I know a couple back country roads across the border with the State up North of NY. The Rum Runners used to get rich on these routes back in Prohibition- now the trade is drugs and immigrants(who just don't have the proper documentation). 
I used to get a kick out of my uncle as we would drive along the back roads by Lake Champlain. He would point out all the stashes and hiding spots they used during that time. He was an amazing sucess story. He went almost overnight from needing a small loan to having plenty to live on comfortably the rest of his life.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2007)

Jobe, thats exactly what I want to do, a BYO shop that you can also buy anything like George sells. That will get them interested and possibly start a batch on premises if they dont want to buy all the equipment if they are not sure, and then once they have made a batch



well you know how it goes from there, just look at us!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 27, 2007)

OMW......that is the funniest post I have read to date!!!


What a super idea!! hahaha


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Jobe- If you want to deal with the Mosti kits............. I know a couple back country roads across the border with the State up North of NY. The Rum Runners used to get rich on these routes back in Prohibition- now the trade is drugs and immigrants(who just don't have the proper documentation). 
I used to get a kick out of my uncle as we would drive along the back roads by Lake Champlain. He would point out all the stashes and hiding spots they used during that time. He was an amazing sucess story. He went almost overnight from needing a small loan to having plenty to live on comfortably the rest of his life. [/QUOTE] 


Appleman, my dad used to run those roads for Dutch Schultz.


----------



## Grant (Dec 27, 2007)

Very simple guys, George need to franchise his business. But now how do you clone George.


Grant


----------



## geocorn (Dec 27, 2007)

There are several people that would cringe at the thought of cloning me!


----------



## lockdude (Dec 27, 2007)

I have thought about opening a small shop in a property that I own so the overhead wont kill me,but I already have 1 buisness.I may do it when I retire.It would be nice to start a club,and even offer some beginner winemaking classes.It would be fun,and good for buisness.
I will stick with locksmithing for now.If your going to try it,you better do your homework.
george


----------



## moto-girl (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't clarify that it would not be a wine making store. It would be all commercial. I guess we had had a few glasses of wine when I made that post. Also, I wouldn't want to compete with someone like George, who is doing a wonderful job in a niche business. It has been a dream to combine something I love with my day job ( who doesn't ). Since we live where there is lots of snow, selling motorcycles is not a great option. I've eaten enough ramen noodles, thanks. So maybe a cute little wine shop with little ole me running things is a great dream to get through rotten days at my current job. So I will keep dreaming and researching, and buying the occasional lottery ticket. Oh yes, and Happy new Year to all.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that you could succeed with that idea. I plan to have a winery within 2 years primarily to have samples and to be able to sell something to everyone that walks through the door.


I have some thoughts on how to make it a successful venture which will be substantially different from most of the wineries using kits. If you are interested in my thoughts, give me a call.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 4, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEARS PEOPLE,going into business for yourself is no boxs of cholocates,thats for sure,but the would of ,could of , should of ,kit your self from not trying senario ,after its all said and done and your stuck in a dead end job not happy with yourself and drinking more wine than you make ,not many people get a chance to live a dream,so I say if you have a good plan and we all know how they goes and the finances to back it up,go for it,I,ve been in business for myself for 23 years now ,in the heating and air conditioning end and have had my share of set backs and good times ,but it takes planning for now and later,in this fine state of new jersey that I live in,its very expensive to be in business yet alone live here,so I say if you got a sound plan and provided for most of the pitfalls,than by all means go for it//



and live your dream


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> Frst let me say that the only way I would do a wine / beer supply shop of any kind is if I won the lottery! A Big Lottery........
> 
> Then I would have to open up a small chain of them across the country.........
> 
> ...




Jobe...I hope you win the lottery.


----------



## andy123 (Jan 10, 2008)

well buisness in general is a chore.i've been in a buisness since 1989.feast or famine is the rule,wishing the phone would ring or not being able totake another call.buisness stole my youth.it left me less secure than the fortune 500 folks might be.the one thing it did for me is give me is an abundance of independence for which i'm greatful.do indeed do your homework. and if you do like beans it would be a real plus those first years


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 9, 2012)

do not forget California - where there are wineries almost on every corner and all the grocery stores, variety and gas stations sell wine and some sell supplies too. If you want to buy a winery - Deparo is for sale in the Central Valley. 2+ acres - beautiful home with professional kitchen - 350 merlot and 400 syrah 
9 year old vines in production - includes all equipment, tractor and current wine inventory. - flextanks and barrels - all for $285,000. Call Paul at Deparo wines and look at his website. www.deparowines.com. Paul is retiring.


----------



## joea132 (Apr 10, 2012)

rrawhide said:


> do not forget California - where there are wineries almost on every corner and all the grocery stores, variety and gas stations sell wine and some sell supplies too. If you want to buy a winery - Deparo is for sale in the Central Valley. 2+ acres - beautiful home with professional kitchen - 350 merlot and 400 syrah
> 9 year old vines in production - includes all equipment, tractor and current wine inventory. - flextanks and barrels - all for $285,000. Call Paul at Deparo wines and look at his website. www.deparowines.com. Paul is retiring.



Holy moly! That's amazing for all that.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 10, 2012)

Not that it is a huge difference for what you are getting, but the attached listing says the price is $403K. It still seems like a great deal.

http://www.vinesmart.com/wine/real_...neyard_Winery_Home_in_the_lush_Central_Valley

*EDIT:* Sorry, I just noticed this listing is from 2011 so the price may have come down.


----------



## rrawhide (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all

The current price is $285,000 - Paul is retiring and moving at the end of the year. If interested, please call him

rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Rick, you really pulled open an old thread!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2012)

Geeze Rick, I was already to pack up and move out there until I remembered that critter you got out of your vineyard last year. Can you post that picture again.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2012)

Tell him to hold on for a few more years until I am a re-tarred from the lab!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 10, 2012)

I find it really strange that this property has been on the market for so long. Does anyone know about real estate in that area. The house looks really nice and when you throw in the equipment and vineyard, seems like a steal. Something must be of concern to potential buyers.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 11, 2012)

I wonder how that would work if you were gone every other week? Sure would be a nice place to live and a Great hobby farm (I think)  I wouldn't even have to quit my day job. 

WHAT A TEMPTATION!!!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking its too small to open a winery to the public, 2 acres with a house? and 750 vines also seams a bit low to sustain much traffic. BUT too large for a hobby farm. Only thing I could think of is make a bunch of wine for yourself and sell off the rest of the grapes to another vineyard. I know of local winerys that are pushing 2000 vines and thats not enough.
On the other hand, being open only on say Saturday or Sunday, might work after stockpiling two or three years of wine.


----------

